# RC RX/TX Questions



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been tearing my hair out recently (not literally; there's not enough left of it.) I got some new TX/RX gear and it is not behaving.

First is a new Spektrum AR6100e RX. I have a Spektrum DX6i, and it initially bound to the TX fine. All seemed wonderful. Then I tried it again a few days later and it wouldn't do anything - no orange light. I tried different batteries, and sometimes it would blink when powered up but not bind.
I finally got out my 'bind' plug and re-bound it again. (Discovering that if the Bind plug isn't in the Battery socket it won't bind, which is an labeling issue, at least.)
Q1: is this behavior normal ? Shouldn't it stay bound forever?

If I leave the TX switched on and talking to the AR6100e RX, then I power down the RX and swap it to another battery pack, sometimes it re-connects and continues as if nothing happened, and sometimes it starts to blink slowly, as if it was re-bind-ing. But it isn't and it continues to work.
I've seen that slow blink before on other RXs - not just Spektrum. Sometimes they blink, sometimes they come on as expected solid red/orange.
Q2: anyone else seen this? Any ideas?

On a similar note, I also have a new Orange R615 RX which doesn't work. It blinks both red and orange LEDs, then goes quiet. Nothing seems to persuade it to do otherwise.
Q3: anyone seen this behavior?

As a follow-up, I did report this to HobbyKing ("HK") and they refunded my money. _Incidentally, HK (in Hong Kong) has a warranty policy that's a bit weird. You have to submit an RMA request, with a video or photo demonstrating the problem. No evidence, no refund. They don't even look at your RMA until you submit something. In a case where the RX doesn't work, the video was very short! The whole thing is a serious irritation, but they didn't ask me to send it back after refunding the $.

_Any comments appreciated.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete, there are some references to this issue with primarily the AR6100e receiver on other RC forums. Check this one out: 

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1068167

Three possible causes were identified in that thread. 1) a jammed servo draining the receiver battery (not likely), 2) a faulty receiver (possible but rare), and 3) having the transmitter too close to receiver when binding (most likely). As they point out, the factory owners manual warns against trying to bind with transmitter closer than 4 feet. While this sounds funky, you are dealing with high technology stuff and following their recommendations is always a good idea.

So if you get another receiver, keep the TX 4+ feet away when binding and suspect the Rx if you have a recurrence. I have owned Spektrums since day one and never encountered this issue or lost comm between TX and RX. 

One last comment which may apply but is speculation on my part is that the DX6i TX is a really basic model and doesn't even have some of the features present in its predecessor the DX5. So there is the remote possibility that they made it on the cheap with resulting reliability questions, but I think if this was the case then people would be discussing this angrily on the Web and I didn't spot any serious threads in a quick look, but I'm just saying.

Good luck,

Ross Schlabach

PS: I was unhappy with some of the cheapening of lower Spektrum DX model TXs and accessories like the silly charger that can charge the TX or RX but not both at the same time, so I switched to Hitec TX/RX with the Aurora 9 and have been happy with that brand. But I still have my original DX5 and it still works just fine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross,
Thanks for the comments. Guess I will continue to experiment - and get my TX further away!


----------

